# Best rabbit litter?



## vek555 (Jan 9, 2013)

What is the best litter to use for odor control? I've been using ExquisiCat Pine, but although it smells piney-fresh itself, it's not very good at controlling odor. My friend uses Cat Country (Which is also twice as expensive). Any recommendations?


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Jan 9, 2013)

We use 'Megazorb' and it's brilliant and a 100% organic.

http://www.millbryhill.co.uk/equestrian-530/horse-bedding-592/megazorb-wood-pulp-horse-807.htm


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 9, 2013)

For 1 rabbit I use Kaytee Soft Granule blend bedding and for the other I use yesterdays news. Both work really great. I also just started using the yesterdays news with my cat.


----------



## Margarita (Jan 9, 2013)

I use the 
*Planet Petco Small Animal Paper Pellet Litter*


It is safe and controls order. i have never smelt her litter. Its usually $9.00 for a 10 pound bag. But if you get a petco pals reward card you get a $5 coupon for every $100 you spend.


----------



## erinmoveit (Jan 9, 2013)

I also use Yesterdays News. I don't really it at all! Since it's made from recycled newspaper it does tend to break down when wet, but i almost makes it easier to clean up. I clean mine out fully once a week.

The store around us usually has it on sale... another reason i use it


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 9, 2013)

I've heard that wood pellets made with hard wood work better than the soft wood ones, though I haven't verified it myself... kaytee small granule bedding also works well (if you buy stuff from petco, I recommend buying online where they're having a massive sale and free shipping on orders of $49+).


----------



## mochajoe (Jan 17, 2013)

I use any brand of Horse pellet bedding......I have found that it works the best and is the most cost effective. I figure if it works for my 1100 pound horse, it will work for my 3-5 pound bunnies! LOL


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 17, 2013)

I use wood stove pellets and let me tell you I'm a FREAK about smell and cleanliness and wood stove pellets are amazing. They control odor so well because the wood absorbs the pee so deep that the odor is almost locked in. They are cheap $5 for a 40lb bag here in the states. Oh and FYI, when if you switch litter do it gradually. Bunnies don't like change and a sudden and complete switch can effect their litter habits.


----------



## cerigirl (Jan 17, 2013)

My parents and I use the original nature's miracle cat litter. Moms rabbit Sydney (rip pretty girl) had really strong smelling urine and it was the only litter where my parents didnt have to change her box twice a day. With that they could go a couple of days before they had to change it.its not exactly inexpensive but it is way worth it.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 17, 2013)

best i've ever used is carefresh mixed with pine bedding (mixed 1;1 ratio). 
Second best is wood stove/horse stall/cat bedding(not yesterdays news but another type that just looks like small wood stove pellets).


----------

